# The ULTIMATE N.O product ????



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

OK guys Ive been taking Superpump 250 with great effects !! It really is working great for me and from what ive heard most people would agree its one of the best ive tried when it comes to these supplements !

Is there anything someone would class as better ?? What has really worked for you ??? I will buy SP 250 again if the majority of this thread agree that SP250 is the ultimate in N.O products !!??

So suggestions pleeeeease


----------



## alex.p (May 1, 2007)

Alot of people swear by NO-Xplode although I personally haven't tried it.

NO-Shotgun on the other hand is awesome. Good pumps but possibly a little high priced.

CMI NO3 overload works best for me.


----------



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

alex.p said:


> Alot of people swear by NO-Xplode although I personally haven't tried it.
> 
> NO-Shotgun on the other hand is awesome. Good pumps but possibly a little high priced.
> 
> CMI NO3 overload works best for me.


i think No-Xplode is just full of flavourings, i wanna try Dorian Yates NO


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Ive only tried No-Xplode and i have to say i like it alot.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

3 scoops of no explode before training is da bomb, love the stuff only use it on training days and that stops having to cycle on and off the product


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow definately looking like N.O explode could be on the top of my shopping list as it stands so far 

I will also only use on training days as well !


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

robdog said:


> Ive only tried No-Xplode and i have to say i like it alot.


same here mate


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

I have used a couple of different sorts, all seem pretty much the same imo


----------



## jdan (Jun 20, 2007)

Have heard ALOT of positive talk on No-Xplode - Therefore could be worth a try! 

Supposed to be quite expensive (compared to alternatives), but then SP250 isn't cheap either.

I'm presuming SP250 and No-Xplode comprise of very similar ingredients?

Are you supposed to cycle these pre-workout Supps, or can they be consumed day in, day out?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

It's just so bloody expensive. Tried NO Explode & it is very good, however 'Bulkpowders' (no plug intended, don't worry) AAKG is a great pump too IMO. 'Myprotein' I've heard is similar.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

i use no-xplode and find it great... the endorush by BSN is also good (liquid formula of no-xplode)... and agreed with (forget who said it) that you feel it a lot quicker then no-xplode too. i almost feel endo immediately, whereas no-xplode takes about 30 minutes to feel it for me :/


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

Excellent info thanks people ! I notice the N.O Explode is £28.99 from sshealthfoods. Which is actually cheaper than the Superpump ive recently finished ! Superpump retails at £35 up to £45 so what a saving.

BSN is a reputable company so I may give N.O Explode a try for myself and see what all the hype is about


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

N.O Explode PURCHASED  Will let you guys know the results


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

They sell no-explode in single servings down my gym. I've used and liked (it's o.k). The consensus down my gym is it's good but the effects dull if you use it every workout. I've talked to quite a few people who've used it there.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I am gonna be the odd one out here lol

I have used no explode and couldnt feel a thing!! Perhaps i am just tolerant to some of its ingredients ??

I started at 2 scoops nothing, then 3 , then 4 , then upto 5 scoops and still couldnt feel a thing!


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> I am gonna be the odd one out here lol
> 
> I have used no explode and couldnt feel a thing!! Perhaps i am just tolerant to some of its ingredients ??
> 
> I started at 2 scoops nothing, then 3 , then 4 , then upto 5 scoops and still couldnt feel a thing!


hmmm Ive used a few different types of N.O products with great effect .. but when you say you have even tried upto 5 scoops !!!! YES 5 !! You still feel nothing lol ... That is very rare. What supplements have you found that DO work for you then ? if any !?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Poison Ivy said:


> hmmm Ive used a few different types of N.O products with great effect .. but when you say you have even tried upto 5 scoops !!!! YES 5 !! You still feel nothing lol ... That is very rare. What supplements have you found that DO work for you then ? if any !?


Tbh bud i dont use many supplements.

I use whey PWO only and creatine, fish oil caps and a multivit.

Thats it.

Loads of guys say no explode is good stuff tho!! I must just be a weirdo lol


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

beyond an initial pump can anyone honestly attribute muscle gains, in terms of hypertrophy or hyperplasia to theses products?

i dont rate them and believe the notion of a pump can easily be obtained by using carbohydrates and there is minimal benefit to anything beyond a feeling

any gains from these products usually ae a result of the additional creatine

beyond the pump many are rammed with stinulants which of course makes training better but has its downsides

look at cafeiene and long term insulin sensitivity

that alone makes me keep my £30 in my poket or in my local butchers pecket

creatine? yes

NO? exactly, no, unless you love feeling a pump...which TBH is a short term thing

nutrient shuttling is also easily promoted by training and the the use of CHO/pro forumlas pre/peri/PWO

all in all....a bicep boys heaven, for a serious athlete/trainer? way down the list of requirements

just my 2p


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I use BSN No-explode on traning day and I think its pretty good.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't use no xplode for muscle gains, i use whey etc for that. I use no xplode to keep me focused on my training etc and it definitely does help with hard workouts.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

toxictoffee said:


> beyond an initial pump can anyone honestly attribute muscle gains, in terms of hypertrophy or hyperplasia to theses products?
> 
> i dont rate them and believe the notion of a pump can easily be obtained by using carbohydrates and there is minimal benefit to anything beyond a feeling
> 
> ...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

N.O product...every time


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Oats give me a great pump , but when i use sweet potatoes the pump is insane  :rolleye11:rolleye11:rolleye11:rolleye11


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

sorry if this is off topic but.......

i have used Nitrix, i liked it allot. my diet and trainign wasn't particularly great but i definately saw a difference and so did my g/f.

whats the difference between NO-xplode and NItrix?


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> N.O product...every time


I thankyou !! Nuff said lol ... and from the looks of you robsta your someone who knows how to train etc !! So will defo agree with that 

Bring on my N.O Explode ... Should recieve it tomorrow morning :beer1:


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

why do bodybuidlders carb up then instead of using NO in the days before a show?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

> Lets start a vote ... Before your session what would you take if you had the choice ... a carb meal ?? or a good N.O product ??


So your asking which is better pre workout nutrition or a pump product?


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> So your asking which is better pre workout nutrition or a pump product?


Generally I have a hearty meal an hour or two PRE workout !! And then a N.O product 30 mins before my session ! Im by no means ruling out good nutrition but im talking PRE workout here !


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

UPDATE ......

OK ive taken 2 scoops of N.O XPLODE !!

Will post how my session went but as its only my first dose part of it could be the placebo affect but N.O products generally work VERY well for me so fingers crossed I have a good one today !!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I train within 30 mins of waking, so I have a no xplode, then i have a whey shake then I train...

So I have no meals before training. I also have no carbs if I'm trimming down before or after training.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> I train within 30 mins of waking, so I have a no xplode, then i have a whey shake then I train...
> 
> So I have no meals before training. I also have no carbs if I'm trimming down before or after training.


OK that sounds an idea ! So the protein shake wont counteract the effects of N.O explode then ?!


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

no post workout carbs?

i have read an article saying its not a good idea as carbs suppress all the extra GH you have induced by working out heavy, and that its a good way to help you cut, but i have not known any one that has put it into practice.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

fits said:


> no post workout carbs?
> 
> i have read an article saying its not a good idea as carbs suppress all the extra GH you have induced by working out heavy, and that its a good way to help you cut, but i have not known any one that has put it into practice.


Might be the case, but looking at Rob he's got no problems....   rob


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

OK .. After my extended session and taking N.O xplode pre workout I can confirm and no pun intended here that I had an EXPLOSIVE workout !!! Mentally I was ready for anything and set goals much further than I would without this product or some placebo !! As far as the pump was concerned that started almost straight after my first set !! Could feel arms were ready for anything !

I would rate this as one of the best N.O products ive personally tried !! Defo up there with superpump 250 ! Cant wait for my next session


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Poison Ivy said:


> OK .. After my extended session and taking N.O xplode pre workout I can confirm and no pun intended here that I had an EXPLOSIVE workout !!! Mentally I was ready for anything and set goals much further than I would without this product or some placebo !! As far as the pump was concerned that started almost straight after my first set !! Could feel arms were ready for anything !
> 
> I would rate this as one of the best N.O products ive personally tried !! Defo up there with superpump 250 ! Cant wait for my next session


 As good as? or better than Super pump 250?


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

The effects of No-explode tend to decrease very quickly with use of the product. 3 and 4 scoops of the product has no effect on me what so ever. The dorian Yates No X pump though is sh!t hot, but tastes foul. Least the no xplode comes in a variet of flavours :lemon:lemon and lime: Orange: Fruit punch; Raspberry and grape.


----------



## mookie (Jun 13, 2007)

^^^^^^

also had a decreased effect from NO explode over time, it worked cycling off and then back on it although the decreased effect hit me quicker this second time. I wanna try White Flood next :lift:


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

mookie said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> also had a decreased effect from NO explode over time, it worked cycling off and then back on it although the decreased effect hit me quicker this second time. I wanna try White Flood next :lift:


lol i had 3 scoops first time i ever tried it.....and nothing ! Not even a little effect


----------



## mookie (Jun 13, 2007)

bow chika wow said:


> lol i had 3 scoops first time i ever tried it.....and nothing ! Not even a little effect


pmsl seriously? on my first tub i only did two on workout days, when i upped to three i got tunnel vision and could not focus correctly (i later attributed this to being unable to get enough water into my system as gym water fountain was broken and it had been a busy day at work lol)


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

mookie said:


> pmsl seriously? on my first tub i only did two on workout days, when i upped to three i got tunnel vision and could not focus correctly (i later attributed this to being unable to get enough water into my system as gym water fountain was broken and it had been a busy day at work lol)


Lol yer seriously, i have a high tolerence level, probably becuase i use fat burners every so often such a grenades, or eph 30+ or rage  . Though saying that No Xpump still hits the spot


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

As i said earlier i have had upto 5 scoops and not felt a sausage !


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> As i said earlier i have had upto 5 scoops and not felt a sausage !


sausage .... pmsl


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Mate i have used both, no xplode and endorush and are a great energy booster beofre my workout not to mention the pump and vascularity i get!!!

well worth a try!!!


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

toxictoffee said:


> why do bodybuidlders carb up then instead of using NO in the days before a show?


are we going to get an answer to this one

NO for Bbers or a carb up?

seeing as we have a poll

supercompensation at 170mmol/kg of glycogen or an NO product

what would you go for?


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

fits said:


> As good as? or better than Super pump 250?


Well to really base the effects ive had after just the one dose so far im in no real position to say whether its better or not than SP or not at this early stage ! Give me a solid week of taking n.o xplode and im sure by then I can confirm your answer 

I did feel VERY pumped and mentally ready for anything even after my first set on the bench press !! Felt very strong ! I also did two extra exercises in todays session also, as I was so pumped and felt the need to do more !!


----------



## mookie (Jun 13, 2007)

bow chika wow said:


> Lol yer seriously, i have a high tolerence level, probably becuase i use fat burners every so often such a grenades, or eph 30+ or rage  . Though saying that No Xpump still hits the spot


what did you think of these? i'm using MAN Scorch and Vaporize just now to get some bodyfat off for hol


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I loved NO Xplode until I started traiing in the mornings... Now if I take it it makes me void my bowels. Just haev to do a couple of pro plus but its not the same.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

megatron said:


> I loved NO Xplode until I started traiing in the mornings... Now if I take it it makes me void my bowels. Just haev to do a couple of pro plus but its not the same.


Have you ever tried AAKG from Bulkpowders or Myprotein mate? You might be pleasantly suprised...


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

mookie said:


> what did you think of these? i'm using MAN Scorch and Vaporize just now to get some bodyfat off for hol


These are fantastic products - EPH30+ is slightly weaker so would be better for ppl who havent been on many/or weaker fat burners in the past. There still quiet potent and I still take two to train on some times. Rage is harder to get hold of due tot he bloke who was making them got arrested last yr. Im taking grenades at the mo and i love them.


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Would you say that NO Xplode is much better than Myprotein NO2 Extreme, considering that NO2 Extreme is a fair bit cheaper? Do you think it's worth the extra ££?


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

nobody taking on the supercompensation Vs NO debate?

thought we were?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mindmuscle said:


> Would you say that NO Xplode is much better than Myprotein NO2 Extreme, considering that NO2 Extreme is a fair bit cheaper? Do you think it's worth the extra ££?


I've never tried myprotein NO2, but if he wants to send me some samples, I'll glady post up my thoughts on it...


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Go on send the big man some samples so that we can see what he thinks!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mindmuscle said:


> Go on send the big man some samples so that we can see what he thinks!


Yeah, go on myprotein, send him/me some samples...lol


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

robsta9 said:


> Yeah, go on myprotein, send him/me some samples...lol


 I have never used Myprotein, but if they would like my custome a few samples would be a good idear if they are confident about their products! it could be the best advertising strategy EVER! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I was 1st mate..wait your turn...lol


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

LMAO that you were....................................:beer1:


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree that Grenades kick ass - great product


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

and great value for money. I get to loys of cycles out of one pot


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

yea not bad for 31 quid!


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

GotWhey said:


> yea not bad for 31 quid!


where are you based in the country?

i get mine cheeper as i get trade.


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm a trader as well - I meant 31quid at retail


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

GotWhey said:


> I'm a trader as well - I meant 31quid at retail


still cheeper than the retail in my area. where u based?


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

All these dealers here, whos going to sort us out with an amazing Cheap deal?????


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

bow chika wow said:


> still cheeper than the retail in my area. where u based?


Northern Ireland mate


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive used no explode off cycle on training days and did feel it and several other no product samples but for me the best 1 was the Dorian Yates nox by far allthough the taste was foul.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

OK well thanks all for your informative posts ... the majority at least !

i can say after almost a week of taking N.O Xplode and its had excellent effects  My training intensity has gone through the roof !! Mentally i challenge myself that MUCH more !! making me less afraid to go past my bounderies / plateue's ! Im more than happy with this product and the flavour " fruit punch " is gorgeous 

Any other Qs please ask


----------



## alex.p (May 1, 2007)

For the guys who've had no luck with NO-Xplode, I can add my name to that list but you should give CMI Overload I think its called a try. Got a few samples once and worked well....

Train first thing in morning with only a protein shake and some oats in me and the CMI stuff worked fairly well..


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

Poison Ivy said:


> OK well thanks all for your informative posts ... the majority at least !
> 
> i can say after almost a week of taking N.O Xplode and its had excellent effects  My training intensity has gone through the roof !! Mentally i challenge myself that MUCH more !! making me less afraid to go past my bounderies / plateue's ! Im more than happy with this product and the flavour " fruit punch " is gorgeous
> 
> Any other Qs please ask


Are you using it every training session. how many scoops?


----------



## andr0lic (Aug 20, 2007)

I've used Xplode both when it first came out, and then in more recent times, and as much as people like it now, it is NOTHING compared to the old formula. Not many people know this, but when it first came out the ingredients were tweaked a little differently, and the edge it gave you pre and during workout was hard to believe. You'd have to experience it to fully appreciate it. The newer and current version of X does work, no doubt about that, but having tried the first one, I guess I'm just spoiled because the 2nd version just didn't do it for me. The effects seem to attenuate after a few uses, and then one has to keep upping the dose. Not very cost-effective or practical IMO. But for all those who use it regularly, I'm glad it does the trick for you. 

-Andy


----------

